# MemphisX 2008 Mock Draft v1.1(Pre-Lottery)



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well In this version I decided to do my own little lottery via the ESPN lottery gizmo. So that is how the order is drawn. For players on the bubble, I went with my gut and consider everyone in now...in for good.

1. Minnesota Timberwolves - *Derrick Rose *- Rose/Foye is a very good compliment to Big Al
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley *- Riley avoids having to anger his star
3. Seattle Sonics - *Brook Lopez *- Could go Bayless or Mayo here if they are happy with their bigs.
4. Memphis Grizzlies -* OJ Mayo *- Needs some personality, swagger, and star power.
5. Los Angeles Clippers - *Jerryd Bayless *- Should help cure their Arenas blues.
6. New York Knicks - *Marreese Speights *- A big that rebounds and blocks shots!!!
7. Milwaukee Bucks - *Eric Gordon *- - Is Redd going to be here longterm?
8. Chicago Bulls - *Kevin Love *- Needs some bulk and skill on the front line.
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Anthony Randolph *- Should fit well with their uptempo players.
10. New Jersey Nets - *Danilo Gallinari *- Will they deal RJ?
11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook *- They can't keep on with Tinsley.
12. Sacremento Kings - *Darrell Arthur *- Best fit.
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Donte Green *- Gives them a long front line and keeps defenses off of Oden.
14. Golden State Warriors - *Earl Clark *- Can play PF in Nellie ball.
15. Phoenix Suns - *DJ Augustin *- Possible Nash replacement, size drops him
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Roy Hibbert *- Gives them a big low post option off the bench.
17. Toronto Raptors - *DeAndre Jordan *- Should be able to run with the Raptors.
18. Washington Wizards - *Chris Douglass-Roberts *- More offense.
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - *Chase Budinger *- Another shooter to take pressure off of LeBron.
20. Denver Nuggets - *Darren Collinson* - Anthony Carter is their starting PG.
21. New Jersey Nets - *JaVale McGee* - An offensive minded big for them.
22. Orlando Magic - *Robin Lopez* - Lack of bulk not a problem next to D-Ho
23. Seattle Supersonics - *Nicolas Batum* - Will be able to settle into his role without having to worry about scoring.
24. Utah Jazz - *Joe Alexander* - Matt Harpring II?
25. San Antonio Spurs - *Brandon Rush* - Lack of athleticism being exposed.
26. Houston Rockets - *Shan Foster* - Need a backup wing with range
27. Memphis Grizzlies - *Tyler Smith* - Could really fit in as Gay's backup.
28. New Orleans Hornets - *Hasheem Thabeet *- Can backup Chandler and get spoon fed by Paul.
29. Detroit Pistons -* Bill Walker* - Another addition to the young bench.
30. Boston Celtics - *Jason Thompson* - A good off the bench big. Might go with a combo guard to spell Allen and Rondo, depending on Sam I Am.

Mock notes
1. Hard to find a spot for the bigs (Hibbert, Jordan, McGee, R Lopez, Thabeet). Workouts will seperate them.
2. Late wings (Walker, Smith, Rush, Batum, Alexander, Budinger) are also to close to call.
3. 3-10 picks could be flip flopped. I know the Grizzlies really like Randolph.
4. I think Speights moves ahead of the rest of the bigs(maybe even Brook Lopez) due to his combination of athleticism, size and production.
5. I see a lot of teams trading out of this draft if they can, especially some of the EC mid lottery teams (Chicago, Milwaukee, Charlotte). They know they can make the playoffs if they trade for veteran help.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Speights is a good prospect but I hope the Knicks look elsewhere. I just don't see him being the cure to our woes. If we do select him, I hope I'm wrong though.

Great List BTW!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am gonna have to wait for the lottery. Charlotte doesn't need rookies. They need vets to add to their team IMO as you alluded to. If Speights goes that high, I will be surprised simply because he has issues with having his head in the game and he never really dominated anyone except inferior competition. In the SEC, he was okay, but he wasn't great. Then Florida played that cupcake schedule and he had some big games. I wonder if Donovan sabotaged his stock on purpose.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I like the Nets draft; I love Gallinari, but instead of McGee, I'd prefer Batum, Rush, or Hansborough. Althoiugh I would't be surprised to see us grab him if he's there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

None of the wings mentioned so far am I giddy about. CDR might be the best fit for the Nets. Rush reminds me too much of Antoine Wright. Hansbrough isnt coming out and really shouldnt be taken that high. Chase Budinger is also another solid wing prospect, especially as a bench shooter.

BTW McGee and offense? I dont get that. I like the pick though, he, Boone and Sean Williams might arguably be the most athletic frontcourt rotation in the league


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

HB said:


> None of the wings mentioned so far am I giddy about. CDR might be the best fit for the Nets. Rush reminds me too much of Antoine Wright. Hansbrough isnt coming out and really shouldnt be taken that high. Chase Budinger is also another solid wing prospect, especially as a bench shooter.
> 
> BTW McGee and offense? I dont get that. I like the pick though, he, Boone and Sean Williams might arguably be the most athletic frontcourt rotation in the league


CDR would be nice, but I don't want him at 10, and I doubt he lasts to 21. I don't know much about Rush, but I've heard about him as a shooter, so I wouldn't be surprised if we took him. I hadn't heard Hansbrough wasn't coming out officially, although I doubt he does. I'd like him though, he seems like he'd be what we need, not great on the court, but he could do some things, maybe Sean or Boone could learn some moves from him, but he could be a leader in the clubhouse, and a real energy guy. If Batum lasts till 21, I'd probably grab him, he has top 10 potiential, although for some reason it'd be weird to me to draft to Euros in the first in one year.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

No way does DeAndre Jordan drop to 17th unless he has horrible work outs


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX, how do you think the Carolina player(s), Lawson and possibly Hansbrough, could change the mock?

I love this mock draft though, I see so many guys that can contribute out there and everyone goes to a great fit. Excellent work. I don't see Jordan fitting in with the Raptors' Euro style though.

EDIT: I also don't think Westbrook is the second point guard off the board.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

If Rose or Beasley are gone by the Grizzlies pick, I think I'd be most happy with a Mayo pick. I think he has the most potential out of all the players left after the big two. Although Mayo didn't live up to the college hype, I think he's gonna be a baller at the pro level. Like you said, the Grizz organization is lacking swagger and has been since they got here.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

nice list, memphisx. i'm curious to know who you think could be looking to move up.

personally, i'm looking at the warriors and magic. baron davis is gone, i think, and i could see a team like bucks making a save-some-face trade in exchange for a big man that can play nellieball... say, roy hibbert. i'd love to see hibbert, wright, s-jax, ellis, #14 and a free agent in warriors unis next year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i have a hard time seeing tyler smith stay in the draft to get picked 27th.

i don't think rose or beasley is a good fit for the twolves. rose would be the pick for them though if they get to choose.

does beasley on the heat means no more marion and haslem?

brook lopez sucks and the sonics need a decent guard on their roster.

overall a good mock though. it obviously all depends on what happens with the lottery.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The Bucks are weird in that they could do anything. They could trade out of the draft entirely, or they could move Michael Redd for a lottery pick. It's really up in the air.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Solid mock MemphisX - and agreed that the Bucks could do anything this year.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

So why would the Raptors take Deandre Jordan?

I mean, I wouldn't necessatly be opposed to it, but it's just not happening.

For a couple reasons.

1. We already have a project centre in Bargnani.
2. Our number one need is a perimeter scorer/defender

I'd take Tyler Smith or Nicolas Batum if this is how the draft played out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bigbabyjesus said:


> So why would the Raptors take Deandre Jordan?
> 
> I mean, I wouldn't necessatly be opposed to it, but it's just not happening.
> 
> ...


I actually think Toronto is one of the teams who might take the gamble with Jordan although it's a pretty risky one. The Raptors are a good to mediocre team, realistically they need a star SG/SF or an inside presence to make big splashes. I think they should try to move up if they think that there is someone in the lottery they really like, they need to make a decision if Ford or Calderon is the point guard future and deal the other one.

Btw, I also like this mock, good idea with the draft lottery simulator. However I don't think the Bulls would be smart to pick Love, they already have a pretty stacked front line with Noah, Gooden, Thomas. Love would make it a deep rotation, but he isn't going to solve the problems either. The Bulls really need to tweak the roster this offseason and decide who they want to keep for the future.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just realized you have Love at 8 going to the Bulls. That would be disastrous. Speights at 6 is also baffling. They have Lee a better player and last I checked Curry and Randolph are still on the team.

The Bulls would be fools if they pick Love over Hibbert.

Actually sorry to nitpick, but then I see Westbrook going to the Pacers at 11. Westbrook should not be taken in the lottery. If I were the Pacers I'd cringe at a point guard rotation of Diener and Westbrook, that won't get it done in this league. Especially when DJ Augustin and Collinson are still on the board.

Hope I wasnt too nitpicky because I know you probably put some time and effort into this. I just dont agree with some of the picks. Another one is Jordan to the Raptors. He doesnt solve their low post scoring woes.

Also Portland picking Donte Green might be a stretch. Their frontcourt or frontline that you mention is pretty good already. Where is the playing time going to come from? I could see them going for him if Jones is gone


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You still want Collison over Westbrook ? I'm not high on either, but Collison has been awful in the tourney.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Westbrook has no point skills whatsoever. ( I expect Dabruins to come storming in here to say otherwise). Collinson might have been awful in the tourney, but he is a legit point guard. I can't see why the Pacers would pick Westbrook so high, knowing he cant run a team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Westbrook actually dished out more assists than Collison, I see you what you mean, but I'm not sure if Collison is really better at running a team on the pro level. Neither of them is going to be more than solid at best.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you need a point guard in this draft after Rose and Bayless, you're better off trading it. With Eric Maynor staying in school this year, there isn't another point guard that could come out (Collison or Augustin) that is a full-time NBA starting point. 

Yes Indiana needs a point guard, but Darren Collison as your starting NBA point guard is a disaster waiting to happen. Everytime he goes against a big time player he gets embarrassed. Augustin is just too small. I say that because look at how small Lowry is, but Augustin doesn't play like Kyle. He is not tough like that. Augustin is the kind of guy you knock down a few times after driving, and then he stops driving. Paul, Parker, Lowry, even Nate Robinson. You knock those guys down and they get up and keep coming.

This is not a point guard draft at all. It's a draft of guys who could be great, but most don't have clear cut positions except Love, Hibbert, Rose, Douglas-Roberts and Beasley for the most part. Brook Lopez, might be a center, he might be a PF. Same with Robin. Same with Javale McGee. Westbrook is just a guard. Brandon Rush is a SG/SF. 

What position does Anthony Randolph play? Donte Greene? I have no friggin clue.

BTW: There are better point guards that could be available via trade then the draft. Baron Davis, Raymond Felton, Luke Ridnour, Maurice Williams, TJ Ford, Andre Miller, Shaun Livingston (22) and Sebastian Telfair (22).


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Damn, I hate to do it, but I have to agree with HKF on the PG situation.

Edit: Let me add as far as after the top guys. I'm still not convinced Bayless is an NBA PG.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Augustin is just too small. I say that because look at how small Lowry is, but Augustin doesn't play like Kyle. He is not tough like that. Augustin is the kind of guy you knock down a few times after driving, and then he stops driving. Paul, Parker, Lowry, even Nate Robinson. You knock those guys down and they get up and keep coming.


i disagree about augustin. there were plenty of times teams tried to get physical with him and he kept driving to the basket. i don't see any reason to believe that he couldn't at least be as good as jameer nelson in the nba. augustin is a starting pg.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> I*f you need a point guard in this draft after Rose and Bayless*, you're better off trading it. With Eric Maynor staying in school this year, there isn't another point guard that could come out (Collison or Augustin) that is a full-time NBA starting point.
> 
> Yes Indiana needs a point guard, but Darren Collison as your starting NBA point guard is a disaster waiting to happen. Everytime he goes against a big time player he gets embarrassed. Augustin is just too small. I say that because look at how small Lowry is, but Augustin doesn't play like Kyle. He is not tough like that. Augustin is the kind of guy you knock down a few times after driving, and then he stops driving. Paul, Parker, Lowry, even Nate Robinson. You knock those guys down and they get up and keep coming.
> 
> ...


You're not a fan of Mayo or you see him as a SG? Just looking for clarification


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> You're not a fan of Mayo or you see him as a SG? Just looking for clarification


[ HKF mode ]

Old man Mayo....

[ /HKF mode ]


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mayo walks, talks and plays like a shooting guard. Except he's a ball dominator SG (Kobe, Joe Johnson, AI, Brandon Roy, Ray Allen). So you put a really great shooter who can defend the point next to Mayo. You don't put a guy who needs the ball to get 10 assists next to him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> [ HKF mode ]
> 
> Old man Mayo....
> 
> [ /HKF mode ]


:azdaja: Don't make unbuckle my belt. I also left out Jarrett Jack as a point guard that could be on the market. He's not great obviously, he's just solid, but I wouldn't want Collison over him I tell you that.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Mayo walks, talks and plays like a shooting guard. Except he's a ball dominator SG (Kobe, Joe Johnson, AI, Brandon Roy, Ray Allen). So you put a really great shooter who can defend the point next to Mayo. You don't put a guy who needs the ball to get 10 assists next to him.


That's exactly how I feel too, but I just was wondering.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> Mayo walks, talks and plays like a shooting guard. Except he's a ball dominator SG (Kobe, Joe Johnson, AI, Brandon Roy, Ray Allen). So you put a really great shooter who can defend the point next to Mayo. You don't put a guy who needs the ball to get 10 assists next to him.


Oh how amazingly OJ would fit next to Jose. Even though Jose can't defend (although Torontos amazingly terrible help defense can be blamed for part of that), he is the player you mentioned.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Mayo walks, talks and plays like a shooting guard. Except he's a ball dominator SG (Kobe, Joe Johnson, AI, Brandon Roy, Ray Allen). So you put a really great shooter who can defend the point next to Mayo. You don't put a guy who needs the ball to get 10 assists next to him.



I think the new terminology is lead guard. Which IMO is different from combo guard...which usually means a short shooting guard.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Westbrook has no point skills whatsoever. ( I expect Dabruins to come storming in here to say otherwise). Collinson might have been awful in the tourney, but he is a legit point guard. I can't see why the Pacers would pick Westbrook so high, knowing he cant run a team.


Westbrook will at least not get abused night in and night out. Collison doesn't have the superb skills necessary to make it in the league at his size. Collison as a starting NBA PG better have 4 superstar's around him or that team is in trouble.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I hope Westbrook drops to the Nuggets, would be an excellent fit alongside AI.

And btw, seeing Budinger taken by Cleveland makes me think about Luke Jackson, I hope it doesn't end up like that in the end.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Westbrook will at least not get abused night in and night out. Collison doesn't have the superb skills necessary to make it in the league at his size. Collison as a starting NBA PG better have 4 superstar's around him or that team is in trouble.


I dont really like Collinson that much either, heck in the past I have called him overrated. I just think he is more of a point guard than Westbrook is


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Really for the Blazers I think it's gonna be we either trade up for Bayless, or get Westbrook at 13 if he is there. KP's has seen quite a few of Westbrook's games from what I've read and likes him. While I agree he isn't a 100% NBA PG, I think he'd fit in great next to Brandon Roy. We need a good perimeter defender and slasher next to BRoy. Not to mention that Westbrook has an underrated J IMO. 

If we can't trade up for Bayless, or Westbrook isn't there I think Blazers will package it for a Vet PG that is avaliable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Trade up for Bayless with what package ?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

croco said:


> Trade up for Bayless with what package ?


Rudy Fernandez, #13, #33, future 1st for #3-6?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Rudy Fernandez, #13, #33, future 1st for #3-6?


Two months ago I would have said that this sounds reasonable, now with the way Fernandez has been lighting it up in Spain I'm not so sure anymore. The Suns looked already dumb for selling that pick to Portland at draft night, but it just keeps getting worse. I'm thinking he could become the Blazers version of Ginobili, probably a lesser though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm still not sure why the Blazers even want their draft picks. They need to get more veterans not more 19 and 20 year olds. They are like the 2nd youngest team in the league with a talented group. Get some guys who know their roles and will help the team win.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> I'm still not sure why the Blazers even want their draft picks. They need to get more veterans not more 19 and 20 year olds. They are like the 2nd youngest team in the league with a talented group. Get some guys who know their roles and will help the team win.


I agree, they should definitely look for some experienced players around the age of 30. Roy and Aldridge are team captains and obviously great guys, but I'm not a big fan of the two best players being the team leaders in every aspect. They need someone who can take the pressure off of them and the Blazers have the pieces to get more than one deal done.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

croco said:


> I agree, they should definitely look for some experienced players around the age of 30. Roy and Aldridge are team captains and obviously great guys, but I'm not a big fan of the two best players being the team leaders in every aspect. They need someone who can take the pressure off of them and the Blazers have the pieces to get more than one deal done.


when the playoffs end, we'll get a clearer picture of who's looking to deconstruct (pistons, nuggets, raptors) as well as who's generally selling (nets) and the blazers will be easier to predict.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I'm still not sure why the Blazers even want their draft picks. They need to get more veterans not more 19 and 20 year olds. They are like the 2nd youngest team in the league with a talented group. Get some guys who know their roles and will help the team win.


they don't need veterans as long as the younger players they get are good and know how to play(like roy, aldridge, and oden).

knowing your role and how to help the team win isn't something that only comes with age.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Rudy Fernandez, #13, #33, future 1st for #3-6?


I wouldn't trade Rudy alone for #3-6. Just a horrible proposal.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> I wouldn't trade Rudy alone for #3-6. Just a horrible proposal.


i agree about it being a horrible proposal. but you wouldn't trade rudy for a 3-6?

who would you rather have, rudy or mayo?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For a second I thought we were talking Rudy Gay!

Id trade Fernandez for a 3-6.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> they don't need veterans as long as the younger players they get are good and know how to play(like roy, aldridge, and oden).
> 
> knowing your role and how to help the team win isn't something that only comes with age.


It's not about age as much as it's about the NBA learning curve. The Blazers believe it or not, other than Oden don't have time for guys to learn on the job. They want to be playoff contenders and soon to be title contenders. Whoever they draft will need ample amounts of playing time to improve. A vet, knows their role and steps into it.

You can't compare the situations of Roy and Aldridge to these newcomers because they first went to a horrible team that had a true need for both players. The situation is different this time around.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> i agree about it being a horrible proposal. but you wouldn't trade rudy for a 3-6?
> 
> who would you rather have, rudy or mayo?


As of this moment Rudy is the better player on the offensive end of the floor hands down, but Mayo has a more NBA ready body and while I wasn't blown away by his D it was definitely better than you normally see out of a freshman guard. It depends on team need, but for the Blazers right now I'd go with Rudy as being a more valuable piece.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> It's not about age as much as it's about the NBA learning curve. The Blazers believe it or not, other than Oden don't have time for guys to learn on the job. They want to be playoff contenders and soon to be title contenders. Whoever they draft will need ample amounts of playing time to improve. A vet, knows their role and steps into it.
> 
> You can't compare the situations of Roy and Aldridge to these newcomers because they first went to a horrible team that had a true need for both players. The situation is different this time around.


the blazers don't need to get veterans for the sake of getting veterans though. hell, with the exact same roster and oden, they are a 50 win team and in the playoffs. if they can make improvements at pg and sf(through internal improvement, the draft, or acquiring veterans better than their current guys), that along with the improvements we can expect roy and aldridge to make and they are already a top team in the west. and they have a huge window for opportunity so i'd say that gives them plenty of time for people to learn on the job.

i just thing it's stupid for people to suggest they need to add 30 year old players to their roster so they can have experience. experience is incredibly overrated. having good players that play well together is much more important.

and to suggest that vets know their roles and rookies don't is not correct. there are plenty of veterans who have no clue how they can best help the team and there are rookies that step in every year who know their roles and excel in them as role players(carl landry, glen davis, rajon rondo, daniel gibson, chuck hayes, craig smith, paul millsap, etc).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I didn't assert that rookies don't know their roles and citing some players that do doesn't really inspire me. A guy like Bayless needs PT to improve once on the pro level. I also never said get a bunch of 30 year olds either. Someone else said that. I said the Blazers don't need anymore rookies and I still stand by that. I mean they currently have young players in Frye, Sergio, Jack, Webster and Outlaw who are still all trying to find consistent minutes in their rotation.

Having 8-9 players on rookie contracts is not really an ideal way to be successful in this league.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Is Rose really a good fit for Jefferson though? Those seem like two different playing styles.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Blazers need to add one or two experienced players, not four or five, but those are usually around the age of 30, not 25. I would always take good young players over bad experienced players, they don't have much balance right now though. If they can find a deal to get someone who is not washed up and projects not to be in the next three or four years, why not try to get him ?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the Rockets are going to pick Roy Hibbert. If he is on the table which is very likely.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is how I see the first round playing out - my two cents, anyway.

1. Heat - Mike Beasley, PF, Kansas State, 6'9 - 6'10, 220.
2. Sonics - Derrick Rose, PG, Memphis, 6'3 - 6'4, 180.
3. Wolves - OJ Mayo, PG/SG, USC, 6'5, 195.
4. Grizzlies - Brook Lopez, C, Stanford, 7'0, 260.
5. New York - Jerryd Bayless, PG/SG, Arizona, 6'3, 199.
6. Clippers - Anthony Randolph, PF/SF, LSU, 6'11, 220.
7. Bucks - Danilo Gallinari, SF, Italy, 6;9, 209.
8. Bobcats - Eric Gordon, SG, Indiana, 6'3, 215.
9. Bulls - DeAndre Jordan, C, Texas A&M, 7'0, 260.
10. Nets - Russell Westbrook, PG/SG, UCLA, 6'3, 187.
11. Pacers - DJ Augustin, PG, Texas, 5'11, 175.
12. Kings - Kevin Love, PF/C, UCLA, 6'9, 255.
13. Portland - Chase Budinger, SF, Arizona, 6'7, 190.
14. Warriors - Donte Green, SF/PF, Syracuse, 6'10, 220.
15. Suns - Nicolas Batum, SF, France, 6'8, 214.
16. 76ers - Darell Arthur, PF, Kansas, 6'9, 215.
17. Raptors - Chris Douglas-Roberts, SG/SF, Memphis, 6'7, 200.
18. Wizards - Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown, 7'2, 272.
19. Cavaliers - Joe Alexander, SF/PF, West Virginia, 6'8, 200.
20. Nuggets - Darren Collison, PG, UCLA, 6'1, 165.
21. Nets - Marreese Speights, PF, Florida, 6'10, 240.
22. Magic - Hasheem Thabeet, C, UConn, 7'3, 260.
23. Sonics - JaVale McGee, C, Nevada, 7'0, 237.
24. Jazz - Ty Lawson, PG, UNC, 5'11, 175.
25. Spurs - Brandon Rush, SG, Kansas, 6'7, 211.
26. Rockets - Robin Lopez, PF/C, Stanford, 7'0, 255.
27. Hornets - Tyler Hansborough, PF, UNC, 6'9, 230.
28. Grizzlies - Bill Walker, SF, Kansas State, 6'6, 225.
29. Detroit - Tyler Smith, SF/PF, Tennessee, 6'7, 210.
30. Celtics - Courtney Lee, SG/SF, Western Kentucky, 6'5, 200.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's pretty apparent to me, whoever the Clippers draft will probably bust. Here's hoping they don't pick Bayless.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If he's available, you bet they will take him. He'd actually fit OK there, they need a point pretty badly.

PG - Bayless
SG - Maggette
SF - Thornton
PF - Brand
C - Kaman

Not a bad lineup. Dunno if Bayless will ever see the ball though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I didn't assert that rookies don't know their roles and citing some players that do doesn't really inspire me. A guy like Bayless needs PT to improve once on the pro level. I also never said get a bunch of 30 year olds either. Someone else said that. I said the Blazers don't need anymore rookies and I still stand by that. I mean they currently have young players in Frye, Sergio, Jack, Webster and Outlaw who are still all trying to find consistent minutes in their rotation.
> 
> Having 8-9 players on rookie contracts is not really an ideal way to be successful in this league.


bayless would be perfect for the blazers. i know you don't want him to go there, because he'll never be more than their 4th best player and you want him somewhere where he can really showcase his abilities, but there isn't a player in this draft that would fit better on their roster than bayless. i really hope that the blazers trade up to draft him and don't make any moves to get any veterans. then when the blazers at worst make the conference finals(and yes, i'll stand by this prediction) everyone can give up the BS experience argument they always want to bring up.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Is Rose really a good fit for Jefferson though? Those seem like two different playing styles.


I often think so as well, but the level of talent those 2 posses is unmatched. I would hope they make it work!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

By now the Knicks should have taught people a lesson that you just dont stack talent on a team and think miraculously it will lead to winning games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Knicks don't even have much talent on the roster, Isiah was trying to trick everyone into that thought. Not only is the roster misconstructed, defense is also part of being talented or showing the willingness to play defense.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HB said:


> By now the Knicks should have taught people a lesson that you just dont stack talent on a team and think miraculously it will lead to winning games.


Marbury and Francis
Zach and Eddy

That isn't stacking talent, that is GMing with your head up your ***


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Francis and Zach were obvious bad moves. Marbury and Curry seemed like OK moves at the time.

I just think you have problems when your best players do not give out effort defensively. He does not have to be good(see Nash) but he has to at least give a damn and try.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BG44 said:


> 12. Kings - Kevin Love, PF/C, UCLA, 6'9, 255.


A Hawes-Love big man duo gives me nightmares, especially with Arthur still on the board.


----------

